# Deer lottery results



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

Lottery results are in. I got drawn for NASA 
Plumbrook archery Nov. 15. anyone else do any good?


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

I was not pick again for the last 15 year never will I put in for them


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I got picked for Plumbrook in January.


----------



## ohfisherman (Aug 16, 2007)

All these lotteries are scams. They used to post odds, now they do not. The only way to make it fair is to make the permits non transferable. The only way to get drawn is by putting in multiple entries. The state sees nothing but dollar signs...


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

I put in 1 entry for 6 different hunts. they do need to make the permits non-transferable and maybe add a point system. the more hunts you get turned down for the better your chances next year, and once your drawn you go to the bottom of the list


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Can u folks share the link. I cant get it to pull up. Thanks


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The only drawback on the nasa hunts, you have to pay for a Back ground check and fingerprinting then not sure if there, s a fee the day of the hunt .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

paulboomer1 said:


> Lottery results are in. I got drawn for NASA
> Plumbrook archery Nov. 15. anyone else do any good?


Nice I have always wanted to do the archery hunt there. Most guys who go in for the archery hunts get frustrated because when they see deer they are hauling ass. I would suggest using a crossbow with a red dot or a recurve to snap shoot with. The archery units are right next to where they do the pirotechnics to get them moving.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

snag said:


> The only drawback on the nasa hunts, you have to pay for a Back ground check and fingerprinting then not sure if there, s a fee the day of the hunt ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Too many people drag thier feet on the back round checks and let the hunt go to waste. There is no fee on the day of the hunt. Only ottawa does that as far as I know.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ohfisherman said:


> All these lotteries are scams. They used to post odds, now they do not. The only way to make it fair is to make the permits non transferable. The only way to get drawn is by putting in multiple entries. The state sees nothing but dollar signs...


Yes I agree that there needs to be a point system. Like other states. For every year you don't get drawn you get a extra entry the next year until you get drawn. I have been outing in for duck and deer for 10 years never been drawn.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

junebug, go on ODNR, under licenses and permits, find manage your account and punch in your information. GOOD LUCK


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

I have put in for the lottery a few other times I believe 2 other for me, my wife, my 2 sons and have not gottern picked. I got frustrated and didn't apply the the last 2 or 3 years. When it was July 31st, a few weeks ago that date clicked in my head and I submitted some entries for me and my sons.( it was stamped 23:59 and 46 seconds! Plenty of time to spare) I was drawn for Plumbrook Gun December 20th. I know nothing about this but I am interested in learning about it and hunting it. Is this over by NASA and Hopkins airport?


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

I was there about 8 years ago and there were deer everywhere. Its off of rt. 250 in Milan. (Erie county)


----------



## rprobass (Apr 10, 2008)

I got drawn for Ravenna gun for Oct 11th (first time in 20 years) and of course I have a previous commitment on that day, if anyone is willing to swap for another day or hunt please let me know, only a month away. would like to make proper arrangements for a switch, otherwise will have to give it away... thanks


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks lowerider. I was 0-9 and my son 0-7 on the draws. You're welcome DNR $$$$$$$.


----------



## DriveRotor (Aug 14, 2014)

I got drawn for Salt Fork Archery. I probably won't be interested in driving 2.5 hours to hunt a deer down there. 

Once the waterfowl tags are drawn, would anyone be interested in a trade?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

If anyone is gonna let a hunt go to waste let me know 

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GFP (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd be interested if I get a good waterfowl permit. Keep me in mind.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

why apply for a hunt you wont use anyway?


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

I went 0 for 10 for over 10 years including this year. If anyone is not going to use their permits I would be happy to use it. I still got 2 hunts pending for waterfowl. I would love to break the 0 for streak with a duck hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 6, 2005)

How do you know the exact date? I got drawn for NASA gun and it just gives a range.......10/25-1125.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 6, 2005)

Also , where can I find info on the background check and finger printing? It doesn't say anything about on the ODNR Manage My Account page. 

JB


----------



## GFP (Jul 12, 2012)

It is a misprint. Supposed to say 10/25 to 10/25. They are supposed to be sending you a packet of information on all of that. Not sure how long that will take.


----------



## GFP (Jul 12, 2012)

It is a misprint. Supposed to say 10/25 to 10/25. They are supposed to be sending an information packet with the info. Not sure how long that will take.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 6, 2005)

Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 6, 2005)

Anyone know what dates they start hunting NASA? I'm assuming it starts opening weekend.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

You have the first day Johnny.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

How many hunts do they have total at plumbrook? Will they be worn out by mid December?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Six total hunts. Yes they will be worn out. Don't go. Send me the permit. Lol.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Waterfowl Dates are out. Drawings will hopefully be soon. Would love to trade my Plumbrook hunt for a waterfowl hunt. Let me know asap if you get drawn as the paperwork process needs to start on the plumbrook hunt.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Ive been drawn 1 time and i put in for all of them every year... i was drawn for a mosquito creek youth hunt somewhere between 10-15 years ago

if i didnt have bad luck id have no luck at all


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

My son got denied for the first time at the public land on the holmes/ wayne line. Kinda sucks but that's part of the game we will make the best of the small private land that we have to hunt


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

collegekid said:


> Waterfowl Dates are out. Drawings will hopefully be soon. Would love to trade my Plumbrook hunt for a waterfowl hunt. Let me know asap if you get drawn as the paperwork process needs to start on the plumbrook hunt.


Trust me, I am on this for you...


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

collegekid said:


> Waterfowl Dates are out. Drawings will hopefully be soon. Would love to trade my Plumbrook hunt for a waterfowl hunt. Let me know asap if you get drawn as the paperwork process needs to start on the plumbrook hunt.


Check your PM's


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Waterfowl is out. Please contact me if you want to trade a waterfowl hunt for Plumbrook on 12/13.

Thanks


----------



## ducknoff (May 30, 2013)

Anyone want to trade me a nasa deer gun hunt and possibly another deer gun hunt for a trip for 2 to Mitchells Bay ontario canada to join me and a friend for 2 days of some fantastic waterfowl hunting? redheads and canvasbacks are the normal. If so message me. passports required. I'll provide a place to stay as well.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Would really love to go there have tried several times but never able to get drawn........ I would think from what I seen when I was on Active duty it would be a great hunt


----------

